# Ethan Oliver Ralph's Catholicism



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyone familiar with Ethan Ralph post-2018 will be aware of the fact that he wil often invoke his supposed Christian morals in an attempt to garnish support and donations- mostly from the very large portion of his remaining audience that are Groypers. Nick Fuentes- of one Ralph's "bosses"- is infamous for more or less starting the fake tradcath "CHRIST IS KANG" LARP epidemic common among terminally online right-wingers these days. Such Grift has also been adopted by Gunt's allies- such as Baked Alaska, Andrew Torba, and many others.

Ethan Ralph himself was raised Roman Catholic and it was while attending a Catholic School that he murdered several puppies in a pizza oven. Pantsu, his fiance, was also raised in a Roman Catholic household and will often post "tradwife" drivel on her social media as part of the tradcath grift.

So I wanted to make this thread for a while as a place to speculate what Ralph's particular standing is with the Roman Catholic Church. Reroll, as of writing, does not seem to have been baptized yet.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 16, 2022)

It's all fake and performative.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 16, 2022)

He's not a Christian and like everything else he does, it's all motivated by acquiring money, drugs and whatever will get him social media stickers for that precious dopamine.     He's a soulless, valueless grifter.


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 16, 2022)

And the Lord Jesus said “Ralph, stick thy thumb up her ass and receive your holy sacrament of shit. Then I want you to take thy gunt and thy man purse to Portugal where you will be beaten retarded by a pimp and his underage prostitutes. Do so for I am kang!”


----------



## Mossad Facade (Apr 16, 2022)

There is a massive difference between being raised in the church and participating in the church. Becoming a full fledged member of the Catholic Church is harder than many believe. 

As far as I'm aware, Ralph is not confirmed in the church which would make any attempts at marrying Pantsu or baptising Roz impossible. Even if him and pantsu were confirmed, that doesn't mean the priest or the archdiocese would approve or sancitfy a marriage. 

Ralph does not display any concrete understanding of Catholic theology and beliefs. If he did, he does not apply them to his life in anyway shape or form.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 16, 2022)

The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Apr 16, 2022)

Especially after his unhinged rant yesterday, ee. Such a christian. He and flam have that in common. Hell, he and cozy has that in common: larpers.


----------



## GHTD (Apr 16, 2022)

Like all tradcaths, fake and gay (and probably on a watchlist because of it).


----------



## maize (Apr 16, 2022)

And when thou prayest, thou shalt not be as the hypocrites _are_: for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and in the corners of the streets, that they may be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward. (Matthew 6:5)


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Apr 16, 2022)

It’s obvious to anyone Ralph and May are not religious in any sense of the word. Ralph is religious only when he’s praying to god  to not let him go to jail.

I personally press x on most internet people who convert to Catholicism, I think for these people is more of a fashion statement because of the wave of memes around how based Catholicism is.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Apr 16, 2022)

DaddyDickDown said:


> Especially after his unhinged rant yesterday, ee. Such a christian. He and flam have that in common. Hell, he and cozy has that in common: larpers.


Maybe the Pope will declare a Crusade on Jim, Flam, Gator, PPP, Andy, Null, and anybody else who's ever hurt Ralph's fee fees. Criticizing drug abuse, serial cheating, and violent crime is heresy. Deus Vult!


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 16, 2022)

Im Lutheran so I’m not one to really comment but I’m pretty sure to be Catholic you just have to say Christ is KANG to be forgiven if you sin, after you finish licking the hooker shit off your hands of course. It’s best to declare Christ is in fact KANG and how it’s God’s plan after miracles such as not going to prison for leaking revenge porn of the underaged female you groomed. I know you have to speak to a priest sometimes so make sure to tell the priest how you’re the best in the sector on occasion. And while some people may think they’re anal sex toys, they’re actually for prayer Ralph you fucking moron.

Can someone correct me on this in case I’m wrong about Catholicism


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 16, 2022)

I mean. There's Catholic Theology but then there is more importantly what it means to be Catholic in a Western state today in actual practice.

To be a Catholic in a western state today you just need to not be gay, and not have an abortion. You can even have a sex change in the mainstream of Catholicism so long as you're very sorry and never try to marry. That's literally it. You can even handwave a divorce if you know the tribunal power words.

Elsewhere in the world where the Catholic Church wields actual power like some South American states and Africa is another matter entirely but for the most part I don't know of anything the gunt has done that could not be easily dismissed.


----------



## 412-L (Apr 16, 2022)

Mossad Facade said:


> As far as I'm aware, Ralph is not confirmed in the church which would make any attempts at marrying Pantsu or baptising Roz impossible. Even if him and pantsu were confirmed, that doesn't mean the priest or the archdiocese would approve or sancitfy a marriage.


Although strongly encouraged, the Sacrament of Confirmation is not strictly speaking required for Marriage (Source).


			
				Code of Canon Law said:
			
		

> Can. 1065 §1. Catholics who have not yet received the sacrament of confirmation are to receive it before they are admitted to marriage if it can be done without grave inconvenience.


Honestly, it really doesn’t take much to get married in the Catholic Church these days. You just need to be able to consent and not have any impediments stand in your way. Ralph’s previous marriage, if it was done in the Catholic Church, would be more of a barrier than anything else.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Apr 16, 2022)

what the fuckk. Every experience I've had with the Church says you have to be confirmed, although it probably differs from parish to parish.  I've seen priests turn away couples before regardless of their standing within the Church. I suppose the difficulty of Ralph's ability to get married depends more on the leniency of the parish and archdiocese. Thank you for sharing. @412-L


----------



## Keranu (Apr 16, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> The resemblance is uncanny


They both even curl their bangs to the side, except it looks really gay on Ralph.


----------



## Xiaoren (Apr 16, 2022)

For all the absolute beatings Ralph has been given live on air lately, this thread's topic is the one I have wanted to see pushed possibly the most. Wish Rand had gone deeper on it, or even Metokur during their live bout. Metokur and PPP have commented on Ralph's "faith" compared to the kind of vitriol he spews before, but to see that kind of confrontation happen between someone with a decent understanding of Christianity (and Ralph lore) and the rage pig himself would be absolute gold.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Apr 16, 2022)

Mossad Facade said:


> what the fuckk. Every experience I've had with the Church says you have to be confirmed, although it probably differs from parish to parish.  I've seen priests turn away couples before regardless of their standing within the Church. I suppose the difficulty of Ralph's ability to get married depends more on the leniency of the parish and archdiocese. Thank you for sharing. @412-L


There exist very few extremely orthodox priests within the church who would go applying the rules that way, they are, however, entirely free to do so, even if it has been fading out of "style" as it were; more so with the institution of Catholicism trying to modernize itself and the current pope pushing that way as well.

At the end of the day, this is the age of convenience, and religion has to adapt to it; lest they start bleeding out supporters.

As for the point I've seen mentioned that it is any different in South America, very few cases, most of them irrelevant shitholes even by South American standards.

Concerning Ethan, as everything in his life, the only way he is involved in Catholicism is by trying to break the world record on repeat violations of the 10 commandments, he exists as a bad example.


----------



## David Brown (Apr 16, 2022)

The only clergy Ralph needs to have contact with is a mfn exorcist.


----------



## 3322 (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph read your thread and decided to personally reply.


----------



## The Wokest (Apr 16, 2022)

But aren't catholics the only legit christian?
Like they are the ones who get to wear wizard robes and fuck boys every other bastardized branch of christianity is just playing pretend and leeching the scripture for profit.


----------



## Mister Mint (Apr 16, 2022)

Either he's a grifter: Ralph is has gauged his audience and realizes occasionally squealing out a "Christ Is Kang" will pander to his audience that is braindead enough to believe he actually means it.

Or he's a pathetic simpleton: He picked it up because all his other friends who treat neo-puritan memes as a personality replacement are into it and he wanted to be cool too.

Judging from this tweet and his weasely sidestepping around his actual beliefs, I'm going with the former.


3322 said:


> View attachment 3185698
> Ralph read your thread and decided to personally reply.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Apr 16, 2022)

Ethan Ralph? Catholic? He can only wish he had as much power and influence and people praising him just for existing…as much as some guy an ocean away.


----------



## Foghorns at a Funeral (Apr 16, 2022)

I have to wonder what the rest of his cohorts in AF think about this Fat felon making a mockery of their supposed true held beliefs. Trad life*pops xanax*CHRIST IS KANG*has children out of wedlock* Ia ma southern Baptist*gives in to sexual deviancy*. I want to know why Nick signs off on this.  Perhaps someone should ask the rest of AF the Ralph Question or RQ for short.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 16, 2022)

Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> I have to wonder what the rest of his cohorts in AF think about this Fat felon making a mockery of their supposed true held beliefs. Trad life*pops xanax*CHRIST IS KANG*has children out of wedlock* Ia ma southern Baptist*gives in to sexual deviancy*. I want to know why Nick signs off on this.  Perhaps someone should ask the rest of AF the Ralph Question or RQ for short.


They all make a mockery out of it so none of them have any room to criticize him.


----------



## Foghorns at a Funeral (Apr 16, 2022)

ScamL Likely said:


> They all make a mockery out of it so none of them have any room to criticize him.


None of them have as much funny as fuck evidence to their sins, so they can dodge it. But the RQ needs to be asked.


----------



## Chiridion (Apr 16, 2022)

Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> I have to wonder what the rest of his cohorts in AF think about this Fat felon making a mockery of their supposed true held beliefs. Trad life*pops xanax*CHRIST IS KANG*has children out of wedlock* Ia ma southern Baptist*gives in to sexual deviancy*. I want to know why Nick signs off on this.  Perhaps someone should ask the rest of AF the Ralph Question or RQ for short.


They keep him around because he's their pet lolcow


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 16, 2022)

Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> I have to wonder what the rest of his cohorts in AF think about this Fat felon making a mockery of their supposed true held beliefs. Trad life*pops xanax*CHRIST IS KANG*has children out of wedlock* Ia ma southern Baptist*gives in to sexual deviancy*. I want to know why Nick signs off on this.  Perhaps someone should ask the rest of AF the Ralph Question or RQ for short.


Maybe it's because Nick himself is a lolcow, so he puts another one of a higher caliber at his side so the Goypers that have some critical thinking inside them laugh at the Rage Pig instead of him.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph might have to repent to Fuentes and YOBA for his past sins against Catholicism. 





Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive


----------



## Foghorns at a Funeral (Apr 16, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> Maybe it's because Nick himself is a lolcow, so he puts another one of a higher caliber at his side so the Goypers that have some critical thinking inside them laugh at the Rage Pig instead of him.


Many people say Nick is keeping him around to take heat off him, but there comes a point where his name next to Nicks would be more a detriment than a boon. As a good trad catholic, you can't been seen with rage pig sex offender felons. It taints you, more than you think. It is why the Jehovas Witnesses practice shunning, So your rage pig felon actions don't taint the rest of the good people. The RQ must be asked to Nick.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 16, 2022)

Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> Many people say Nick is keeping him around to take heat off him, but there comes a point where his name next to Nicks would be more a detriment than a boon. As a good trad catholic, you can't been seen with rage pig sex offender felons. It taints you, more than you think. It is why the Jehovas Witnesses practice shunning, So your rage pig felon actions don't taint the rest of the good people. The RQ must be asked to Nick.


Nick associates with the Ralphamale, but he is probably not willing to defend him when Gunt does something that surpass even his limits, and probably will discard him after.
Goypers are retards, so the Ralpha question will not even come to their heads.


----------



## Reluctant Baron (Apr 16, 2022)

A reminder that Papists aren't Christians, and Ralph still wouldn't even cut it as a Papist. It's a LARP, and anyone who looks at it for more than 5 seconds will see it. 



Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> The RPQ must be asked to Nick.


FTFY. Also, RPQ sounds like a fantastic type of southern barbeque.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Apr 16, 2022)

Gimme a CHRIST Gimme a KING goooooooooo JESUS


----------



## Foghorns at a Funeral (Apr 16, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> Nick associates with the Ralphamale, but he is probably not willing to defend him when Gunt does something that surpass even his limits, and probably will discard him after.
> Goypers are retards, so the Ralpha question will not even come to their heads.


I just have to wonder how funny and horrifying the future actions of Ralph will have to be to get Nick to drop his ass. I personally hope he shows up to Nicks event and someone shakes pill bottle from a covered position and he goes fucking full on rage pig mode and assaults someone and Nick has 0 choice but to disavow. The stream after would make me laugh so hard.


----------



## Solodomor (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph is going hard on the fake Christian thing to appeal to the mindless groypers on cozy. He wants to be the “cozy hitman” apparently, so he has to Nick suck and pretend to be a Christian for good boy points from the AF movement.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 16, 2022)

So can we only do cocaine on Fridays, or are we good to go whenever?


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 16, 2022)

Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> I have to wonder what the rest of his cohorts in AF think about this Fat felon making a mockery of their supposed true held beliefs. Trad life*pops xanax*CHRIST IS KANG*has children out of wedlock* Ia ma southern Baptist*gives in to sexual deviancy*. I want to know why Nick signs off on this.  Perhaps someone should ask the rest of AF the Ralph Question or RQ for short.



It's obvious to anyone with half a brain that he was saying it to get AF to view his shows, but considering he responded that he basically isn't above, and considering his shows low views, they aren't buying his bullshit


----------



## High Tea (Apr 16, 2022)

If he was Catholic, he would be concerned with the baptism of his children. He's not. He would have abstained from substances on Holy Thursday and Good Friday. He didn't. He never talks about going to mass or confession. He isn't concerned with the souls of himself nor his children. He's a griftcath like the majority of right wing streaming Catholics to appeal to Nick Fuentes and suckle at the America First teat.


----------



## maize (Apr 16, 2022)

Lust
Gluttony
Greed
Sloth
Wrath
Envy
Pride


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 16, 2022)

The nigger considered baptizing his jewish daughter because he watched the Godfather. That's such a wigger move, it's pathetic but it's hilarious. 

I wonder if he just assumes if he makes his kid Catholic that suddenly he will magically have a large friend group and family appear, and that they'll hand him envelopes of cash at the baptism, wedding, birthday etc. It doesn't work like that nigger.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 16, 2022)

Well, perhaps they won't mind a little inquisition to suss out whether or not they're true and honest Cat'lics.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 16, 2022)

Well they are degenerates and Hroseface is into kids, sounds very catholic to me.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Apr 16, 2022)

Stoneheart said:


> Well they are degenerates and Horseface is into kids, sounds very catholic to me.


Sounds like they've found the perfect religion.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 16, 2022)

Even though the Church has become a degenerate shell of itself, as a born Catholic I genuinely take offense to this fat fucking lout pretending he's in the same group as I am. You can't turn a cross upside-down enough to crucify this faggot.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 16, 2022)

The one thing that made Christ turn heel and flip tables outside of the temple: grifters. Ralph is one of those.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 16, 2022)

The hollering rage pig Ethan gunt is nothing more than the hog of this sector. Christ is king is nothing more than empty virtue signaling. Hogs like Weinstein virtue signal that they are feminists, to cast a veil on the fact that they are rapists. Our very own rage piggy Ethan Gunt is very Weinsteinian character, if not even Epsteinian. Gunt truly manifests the Weinsteinian spirit.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Apr 16, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Concerning Ethan, as everything in his life, the only way he is involved in Catholicism is by trying to break the world record on repeat violations of the 10 commandments, he exists as a bad example.


Is there one commandment he hasn't broken? Before someone mentions #4, remember the puppies. As for #3, hmm, debatable.


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 16, 2022)

I sincerely doubt that ethan will show up to mass tomorrow, then he and the pedophile woman he stole from a tranny can get back focusing on what matters. Internet beef with the father of a different woman he impregnated out of wedlock and the child he abandoned.


----------



## RangerBoo (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph and Pantsu are the kind of Christians who believes that they can sin as much as they wants in life and than repent on their death bed and be welcomed through those pearly gates as an honored guest. That isn't how it works. Yes, Jesus died for the sins of mankind but that doesn't mean you can sin as much as you want in the eyes of the lord. The Catholic church also makes this very clear too. You continue to indulge in vice and sin and the good Lord makes it clear that he won't be happy with you when your time comes. Will Ralph and Pantsu care? No, because this is all a grift.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Apr 16, 2022)

Ralph isn't Catholic. He's a lefty atheist LARPing as a right-wing Christian for money. He pretends to be Christian, but because he's grifting AF he has to tack on the trad cath shit (like alluding to him converting "watch this space!")

He has no actual beliefs, that's why calling him out as a bad Christian doesn't bother him. He claims he was raised Southern Baptist. Why in the hell would a Southern Baptist brag about having gone to Catholic school and how many masses he's been to? He's just using vague bullshit to make money from the same groypers who think Nick Fuentes is the trad Catholic savior of the white race.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 16, 2022)

Solodomor said:


> Ralph is going hard on the fake Christian thing to appeal to the mindless groypers on cozy. He wants to be the “cozy hitman” apparently, so he has to Nick suck and pretend to be a Christian for good boy points from the AF movement.


Pretty sure Beardson already called that role. An Ethan/Beardson feud would be funny tho.
Ethan is less so the cozy hitman and moreso the pet rage pig they keep outside. They give it a home but they're not letting it inside to shit all over the furniture. All of the neighbors complain about it but what can you do? It's a rage pig.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 16, 2022)

I know this isn't canon, but let's do a rundown
Ralph's Seven Deadly Sins:
>Lust
Alice
>Gluttony
Gunt
>Greed
His career
>Sloth
Sleeps all day
>Wrath
He hollers
>Envy
His angle with cozy.tv
>Pride
He's the best in the sector from the top on down


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 16, 2022)

I honestly want Ralph to become a prosperity preacher. Can you imagine Saint Brother Ralphamale preaching the prosperity Bible from his private jet as he engages in his righteous traditional and based multicultural interspecies orgies, while he praises God and demands us mere mortals to repent our sins? Better yet, the Book of Mexican Child, Saint Leader of the White Race Nick Fuentes, chapter Groyper 5-1: thou shalt not engage in homosexual activities with women, such, is cringe and gay; heterosexual sex with a Catboy harem is based, and redpilled, such is, as the Lord intended, CHRIST IS KING. 

I really hope Ralph wins big, like $200k, that would be awesome. I can already envision the bragging and hollerin', and the rollercoaster ride.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Even though the Church has become a degenerate shell of itself, as a born Catholic I genuinely take offense to this fat fucking lout pretending he's in the same group as I am. You can't turn a cross upside-down enough to crucify this faggot.


>Implying the church was ever pure


----------



## Snigger (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> >Implying the church was ever pure


Pre-1951 it was the true and honest church


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 17, 2022)

If anyone was wondering I didn't see any pigs at mass this morning. Ill keep my eyes peeled though


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 17, 2022)

Pantsu talked ralph into going to church with her for easter


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> it's all motivated by acquiring money


Sounds like Christianity to me.


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (Apr 17, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Even though the Church has become a degenerate shell of itself, as a born Catholic I genuinely take offense to this fat fucking lout pretending he's in the same group as I am. You can't turn a cross upside-down enough to crucify this faggot.


It will be a miracle if God operates their kids to not be such huge degens and live a quiet, simple life. Its what I wish from all my heart, that they overcome their parents' mishaps and sins.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 17, 2022)

“Happy Easter to all my fellow based groypers! Never forget that today Christ uhhh well you know he became Kang today and did that thing with the eggs. Anyway I’m about to hit up this fucking blunt” -Ethan Ralph


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 17, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3185698
> Ralph read your thread and decided to personally reply.


I’m not surprised to hear that Ralph has never been a practicing Catholic but I AM surprised to hear him claim to at one time having been a practicing Baptist.  I’d have figured Hollerin’ Poor White Trash like the Ralph family would be Pentecostals.  Ralph reminds me of a certain Pentecostal preacher/grifter.  Of course, Jimmy had looks, talent, and a famous cousin on his side.  Ralph only has his PawPaw’s fake ring.


----------



## H. H. Lovecraft (Apr 17, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Pantsu talked ralph into going to church with her for easter
> View attachment 3187716
> 
> View attachment 3187715


It's a KiwiFarms miracle!

Merry Easter everyone!


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Apr 17, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3185698
> Ralph read your thread and decided to personally reply.


It's so fucking surreal to get a reply-by-proxy from Ralph himself lol- he really does lurk here, doesn't he? And what does "jumping the gun" meme? Is he planning to officially convert?


Blue Miaplacidus said:


> The nigger considered baptizing his jewish daughter because he watched the Godfather. That's such a wigger move, it's pathetic but it's hilarious.
> 
> I wonder if he just assumes if he makes his kid Catholic that suddenly he will magically have a large friend group and family appear, and that they'll hand him envelopes of cash at the baptism, wedding, birthday etc. It doesn't work like that nigger.


Roxxander really is Jewish, isn't she? Because "being a Jew" is specifically defined in Judaism and Israeli immigration customs as being born to a jewish mother...


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 17, 2022)

This excerpt from the Flamenco vs. Ralph stream last night sums Ralph's Christianity up:

Flamenco: "What part of the bible is 'I have half a gram of cocaine, come over here and suck my dick' from?"

Ralph: "I never claimed to be a perfect Christian."


----------



## Lone MacReady (Apr 17, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> This excerpt from the Flamenco vs. Ralph stream last night sums Ralph's Christianity up:
> 
> Flamenco: "What part of the bible is 'I have half a gram of cocaine, come over here and suck my dick' from?"
> 
> Ralph: "I never claimed to be a perfect Christian."


And that's coming from a prolapse fetishist's mouth, that's saying something... I think.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 17, 2022)

If you convert to christianity of course you'd pick catholicism, they have the coolest aesthetics.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 17, 2022)

So does anyone remember that rape allegation Ralph had directed at him?  Just remember that AF/the groypers were defending him on EASTER SUNDAY of all days if he gets arrested for rape and never let them live it down.  They knew what kind of person they were defending.


----------



## Buel19 (Apr 17, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> So does anyone remember that rape allegation Ralph had directed at him?  Just remember that AF/the groypers were defending him on EASTER SUNDAY of all days if he gets arrested for rape and never let them live it down.  They knew what kind of person they were defending.


They don't care since most of them aren't real Christians. What unites them is the tradcath larp where they can pretend to be holier than thou without even knowing a single Bible verse.


----------



## WWE Champion (Apr 17, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> If you convert to christianity of course you'd pick catholicism, they have the coolest aesthetics.


higher taxes, and money talks


----------



## Snigger (Apr 17, 2022)

ITT: Protniggers seething impotently


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 17, 2022)

Buel19 said:


> They don't care since most of them aren't real Christians. What unites them is the tradcath larp where they can pretend to be holier than thou without even knowing a single Bible verse.



And how do people get to be the 'moral authority'?  By having people think they are.  And what happened to the catholic church after all the preacher rape allegations came out?  They lost the moral authority.

By going this route AF is going full catholic church.  They will destroy any ability to larp if they defend someone who ended up raping somebody.  It'll become a black mark that could even go so far as destroying AF.  Doing all of this for some fat retarded faggot like Ralph is about the dumbest hill you could die on ever.


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Apr 17, 2022)

You don't have to be Catholic to go to Catholic school. It was probably just the cheapest way to keep Ethan sequestered from his fellow niggers while living in a West Memphis crack shack.


----------



## Foghorns at a Funeral (Apr 17, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> And how do people get to be the 'moral authority'?  By having people think they are.  And what happened to the catholic church after all the preacher rape allegations came out?  They lost the moral authority.
> 
> By going this route AF is going full catholic church.  They will destroy any ability to larp if they defend someone who ended up raping somebody.  It'll become a black mark that could even go so far as destroying AF.  Doing all of this for some fat retarded faggot like Ralph is about the dumbest hill you could die on ever.


That is why i said about the RQ being asked to the AF guys. It is only a matter of time till his retard fat felon ways have them defending Ralph and having Bible quotes used against them. If i was as committed to the trad cath larp shit, i would make sure this fag was half a world away from my name. But alas they are only trad cath because of the aesthetic and window dressing to pwn the libs. None of them have consistent morals or standards that align with any sort of christian beliefs. To pwn the libs in 2022 you have to be a 1950s catholic family man. None of them live up to that standard if you look in to it. Half of them are bigger lolcows than Ralph to be sure, only they hide much better. If you stalked their socials you are bound to catch them out.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 17, 2022)

Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> That is why i said about the RQ being asked to the AF guys. It is only a matter of time till his retard fat felon ways have them defending Ralph and having Bible quotes used against them. If i was as committed to the trad cath larp shit, i would make sure this fag was half a world away from my name. But alas they are only trad cath because of the aesthetic and window dressing to pwn the libs. None of them have consistent morals or standards that align with any sort of christian beliefs. To pwn the libs in 2022 you have to be a 1950s catholic family man. None of them live up to that standard if you look in to it. Half of them are bigger lolcows than Ralph to be sure, only they hide much better. If you stalked their socials you are bound to catch them out.



They will have a lot more then just bible quotes used against them if they end up defending a guy who raped someone.  It's just so dumb to potentially destroy everything you worked for, for some retard like Ralph.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 17, 2022)

At this point I have to assume anyone unironically saying Christ is King publicly is a grifter/retard/trendhopper. Basically anything but a religious person.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 17, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> This excerpt from the Flamenco vs. Ralph stream last night sums Ralph's Christianity up:
> 
> Flamenco: "What part of the bible is 'I have half a gram of cocaine, come over here and suck my dick' from?"
> 
> Ralph: "I never claimed to be a perfect Christian."


Protfaggotry, not even once.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Apr 17, 2022)

Catholicism?  I thought Ralph's religion was Alcoholism.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 17, 2022)

Buel19 said:


> They don't care since most of them aren't real Christians. What unites them is the tradcath larp where they can pretend to be holier than thou *without even knowing a single Bible verse.*


Protestants shouldn't be allowed to comment


Daily Affirmation said:


> You don't have to be Catholic to go to Catholic school. It was probably just the cheapest way to keep Ethan sequestered from his fellow niggers while living in a West Memphis crack shack.


exactly, thats one of those southern memes you wont see in jew media. you're more likely to find atheists in catholic school because its more likely to be whiter and less crime filled than the public schools, when everyone believes in god and the sunday school bullshit then those private schools are just using the tradCath meme to get people away from public school thuggery. its like Boston, why go to Catholic School when everyone is Catholic in a 100 mile radius? so you don't deal with the poor.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Apr 17, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> exactly, thats one of those southern memes you wont see in jew media. you're more likely to find atheists in catholic school because its more likely to be whiter and less crime filled than the public schools, when everyone believes in god and the sunday school bullshit then those private schools are just using the tradCath meme to get people away from public school thuggery. its like Boston, why go to Catholic School when everyone is Catholic in a 100 mile radius? so you don't deal with the poor.


Obviously the point of sending your kid to any private school is to avoid the poors and minorities in public schools. But Ralph claims to have been raised Southern Baptist. Catholicism isn’t big in the south, anywhere you go there are like 4 generic Christian private schools for every 1 Catholic school. There's no reason an actual practicing Baptist would send their kid to be educated by Catholic heathens when there's another option.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Apr 17, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> This excerpt from the Flamenco vs. Ralph stream last night sums Ralph's Christianity up:
> 
> Flamenco: "What part of the bible is 'I have half a gram of cocaine, come over here and suck my dick' from?"
> 
> Ralph: "I never claimed to be a perfect Christian."



Ralph isn't entirely off-base with that answer. There are a lot of people who struggle with balancing their vices in order to live more devout lives. The problem isn't that Ralph claims to be a devout Christian while struggling with drugs and adultery. The problem is that despite his own very public, very obvious faults, he is still immensely judgmental of other people (Jim for racemixing, Elijah and Flamenco for being degenerates, Rekieta for being a 'scammer', Gator for being a weeb, etc). 

It's one thing to have faults. It's another to have no sense of humility from those faults, no empathy for those who may also be struggling with their own problems, and to even have such a prideful view of one's self that they feel well suited to judge others for their wrongs. It's this lack of humility and empathy combined with Ralph's unearned pride that makes his professed Christian virtues come across as insincere.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 17, 2022)

Snigger said:


> I know this isn't canon, but let's do a rundown
> Ralph's Seven Deadly Sins:
> >Lust
> Alice
> ...



Made this boomer meme last year.





Also, I love how we basically baited Ralph into revealing the type of Christianity he "subscribes" to. It took quite some time, until a thread was made. I always thought he was some kind of normie non-denomination Christian, not a Cat-Holic.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 17, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> Ralph isn't entirely off-base with that answer. There are a lot of people who struggle with balancing their vices in order to live more devout lives. The problem isn't that Ralph claims to be a devout Christian while struggling with drugs and adultery. The problem is that despite his own very public, very obvious faults, he is still immensely judgmental of other people (Jim for racemixing, Elijah and Flamenco for being degenerates, Rekieta for being a 'scammer', Gator for being a weeb, etc).
> 
> It's one thing to have faults. It's another to have no sense of humility from those faults, no empathy for those who may also be struggling with their own problems, and to even have such a prideful view of one's self that they feel well suited to judge others for their wrongs. It's this lack of humility and empathy combined with Ralph's unearned pride that makes his professed Christian virtues come across as insincere.


It's also another thing to only use your faith as the reason you're a good person (instead of your actions) and to grift money off retards.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 17, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Pre-1951 it was the true and honest church


If anything, the church is much "purer" now that they have ramifications for their actions (sometimes).


----------



## Snigger (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> If anything, the church is much "purer" now that they have ramifications for their actions (sometimes).


Sede Vacante


----------



## Jewthulhu (Apr 17, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> Ralph isn't entirely off-base with that answer. There are a lot of people who struggle with balancing their vices in order to live more devout lives. The problem isn't that Ralph claims to be a devout Christian while struggling with drugs and adultery. The problem is that despite his own very public, very obvious faults, he is still immensely judgmental of other people (Jim for racemixing, Elijah and Flamenco for being degenerates, Rekieta for being a 'scammer', Gator for being a weeb, etc).
> 
> It's one thing to have faults. It's another to have no sense of humility from those faults, no empathy for those who may also be struggling with their own problems, and to even have such a prideful view of one's self that they feel well suited to judge others for their wrongs. It's this lack of humility and empathy combined with Ralph's unearned pride that makes his professed Christian virtues come across as insincere.


Couldn't have said it better myself. It's the same issue I have with Nick, and every other trad larper online.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 17, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Sede Vacante


Wait until you find out how much popes in the past would do things that the pope wasn't supposed to do.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Wait until you find out how much popes in the past would do things that the pope wasn't supposed to do.


Sede vacante applies to the past as well


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 17, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Sede vacante applies to the past as well


I'm saying it probably always applies. Anyways, don't wanna shit up this thread.


----------



## RangerBoo (Apr 17, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> Ralph isn't entirely off-base with that answer. There are a lot of people who struggle with balancing their vices in order to live more devout lives. The problem isn't that Ralph claims to be a devout Christian while struggling with drugs and adultery. The problem is that despite his own very public, very obvious faults, he is still immensely judgmental of other people (Jim for racemixing, Elijah and Flamenco for being degenerates, Rekieta for being a 'scammer', Gator for being a weeb, etc).
> 
> It's one thing to have faults. It's another to have no sense of humility from those faults, no empathy for those who may also be struggling with their own problems, and to even have such a prideful view of one's self that they feel well suited to judge others for their wrongs. It's this lack of humility and empathy combined with Ralph's unearned pride that makes his professed Christian virtues come across as insincere.


Another thing I want to add is that Ralph doesn't struggle with his vices, he has embraced them. I know of people who are of the Christian faith who struggle with their vices and illness but try their damnedest to improve themselves with the help of their faith. Not Ralph. Ralph loves his vices because he subscribes his vices to the weird form of masculinity he has. Picking fights, being prideful, being adulterous, wanting a harem, bragging about his wealth (LMAO!), excessive eating, gambling, etc. I could literally go on. Maybe this is just me but I always thought that to be a Christian one must know of humility which is a trait that Ralph does not have nor ever will have as his wigger pride will refuse for him to understand such a concept.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 18, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Made this boomer meme last year.
> View attachment 3190223
> 
> Also, I love how we basically baited Ralph into revealing the type of Christianity he "subscribes" to. It took quite some time, until a thread was made. I always thought he was some kind of normie non-denomination Christian, not a Cat-Holic.


I remember this fucking post.  I hadn’t joined KF yet, just lurking and laughed my ass off.   Fedora tip to you @AltisticRight .

That profile pic he has there is taking me back to the whole Flurk saga,   And all the amazing parody Flurks of Ralph.   God that was so fucking hysterical.    We need a Ralph wiki to preserve all this kino.


----------



## crab fucker (Apr 18, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Another thing I want to add is that Ralph doesn't struggle with his vices, he has embraced them. I know of people who are of the Christian faith who struggle with their vices and illness but try their damnedest to improve themselves with the help of their faith. Not Ralph. Ralph loves his vices because he subscribes his vices to the weird form of masculinity he has. Picking fights, being prideful, being adulterous, wanting a harem, bragging about his wealth (LMAO!), excessive eating, gambling, etc. I could literally go on. Maybe this is just me but I always thought that to be a Christian one must know of humility which is a trait that Ralph does not have nor ever will have as his wigger pride will refuse for him to understand such a concept.


Yeah I think this is a really good way to put it. He is the one of the least godly men I can think of and if he was god fearing at all he would be terrified right now at the train wreck of a life he has gotten himself into.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 18, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Protestants shouldn't be allowed to comment
> 
> exactly, thats one of those southern memes you wont see in jew media. you're more likely to find atheists in catholic school because its more likely to be whiter and less crime filled than the public schools, when everyone believes in god and the sunday school bullshit then those private schools are just using the tradCath meme to get people away from public school thuggery. its like Boston, why go to Catholic School when everyone is Catholic in a 100 mile radius? so you don't deal with the poor.


If this is the case, (and I agree that it is), then why was Ethan in Catholic School?  His family was poor white trash, Ronnie was a deadbeat dad.  His mom had to spend what to them was probably a fortune to send Ethan to private school for years when she could have just let him ride the bus to public school?  I don’t get the impression from any of the information out there on Ralph’s family that any of them were religious.  So what was it?  Was Ralph getting bullied so bad in school that Sandra had to work a second job to afford to send him to Catholic School to get away from his Aylawgs?  Or was Ralph so far behind and failing that they told Sandra they were putting him in Special Ed and like Borb, decided to fight the system and keep their child in “normal” classes?  I seriously doubt that Poor White Trash Sandra was spending $1000 a month back in the 90s for private school just because she wanted to make sure her boy got a “Christian” education.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 18, 2022)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> Obviously the point of sending your kid to any private school is to avoid the poors and minorities in public schools. But Ralph claims to have been raised Southern Baptist. Catholicism isn’t big in the south, anywhere you go there are like 4 generic Christian private schools for every 1 Catholic school. There's no reason an actual practicing Baptist would send their kid to be educated by Catholic heathens when there's another option.


There’s a big reason, and that reason is price.  A parent needing to put their kid in private school quick and doesn’t care about religion one way or the other is just going to call around to private schools in the area and go with the cheapest one.

BTW, I seriously doubt that Sandra Ralph was a “practicing Baptist”.  If she went to church at all, it was for socializing or picking up groceries from the food bank.  Just look at her family, her husband that she chose and her son that she raised, to see what kind of woman she was.  Judge the tree by its fruits.


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Apr 18, 2022)

Ita a struggle to see anyone who embraces the Christian faith if, they don't take away one of the biggest themes of the new testament and the message of the Lord, as sacrifice and humility for the forgiveness of sins. Even Jesus as son of God knew he was mortal and his ultimate sacrifice would need to be paid. When has Ralph ever forgiven anyone? When has Ralph sacrificed anything for anyone else for their betterment? The whole Faith and Alexander saga continues to be a disgusting litany of moral failings let alone christian one.

The parables of Jesus are very consistent in theme. To me the important ones that I think are most well known are the turning of 1 fish to 500. Which I interpret to be, if you can create and have wealth you should share it to better others. Ralph's wealth goes to a casinos, tops up his drug dealers and flexing. 

The flipping over of banking / market tables at the temples. This is self explanatory. Don't perform "transactions" in places of worship. I.e. don't do things of no value in your life where its important. Like look at your phone when you could be engaging with your partner in childcare... it is also not an excuse to do violence when you feel things are being done wrong. Jesus overturning tables doesn't mean you go punch someone because they wronged u. 

When Jesus washes the feet of guests. This is humility in action. To understand your service to others and the Lord. Ralph literally thinks he is God. He is better is better everyone. 

Lastly the forgiveness of those seen as "undeserving" such as a female adultress. Where the infamous "let he who has not sinned, cast the first stone" is uttered. Along with forgiveness of Judas and the criminals alongside him at the Cross.  Ralph has never even given anyone the benefit of the doubt, him turning on that guy making a joke about Ralph's kids is a perfect example. Can't even give grace to a joke. 

Ralph is an anti Christian. 

The tweet of Ralph's Easter meal with the new Cross on the table is cringe. It's glowing.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 18, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> If this is the case, (and I agree that it is), then why was Ethan in Catholic School?  His family was poor white trash, Ronnie was a deadbeat dad.  His mom had to spend what to them was probably a fortune to send Ethan to private school for years when she could have just let him ride the bus to public school?  I don’t get the impression from any of the information out there on Ralph’s family that any of them were religious.  So what was it?  Was Ralph getting bullied so bad in school that Sandra had to work a second job to afford to send him to Catholic School to get away from his Aylawgs?  Or was Ralph so far behind and failing that they told Sandra they were putting him in Special Ed and like Borb, decided to fight the system and keep their child in “normal” classes?  I seriously doubt that Poor White Trash Sandra was spending $1000 a month back in the 90s for private school just because she wanted to make sure her boy got a “Christian” education.


I’d guess he was either a “scholarship kid” or the grandparents paid his tuition fees. Catholic Schools always have programs for a few “deserving poors” to attend for free.

The fact that Sandra was a tragic mother with a disabled child and a husband who abandoned her would make Ethan a perfect choice as a scholarship kid.


AltisticRight said:


> Made this boomer meme last year.
> View attachment 3190223
> 
> Also, I love how we basically baited Ralph into revealing the type of Christianity he "subscribes" to. It took quite some time, until a thread was made. I always thought he was some kind of normie non-denomination Christian, not a Cat-Holic.


Did we really? It was a confused post “uh a went to Catholic school, raised a southern Baptist, uh stay tuned for more info cuz I’m just bullshitting and grifting this Christianity stuff cuz it worked for Trump.”

He didn’t go to church on Friday, he didn’t go to church on Easter, Pantsu plopped some tacky ass “made in China” rustic cross on his kitchen table before dinner and called it a day. His entire effort for Easter was digging up some TJ Max decor and sitting on his table. Christ is Kang!

The best thing would be for Pantsu to actually become a real Christian. Go the full white trash trope where the poor woman drags herself to church twice a week and tells the entire church what a sinful bum her (not) husband is and pray for him to find Jesus. Look down her nose at Ralph and tell him she’s praying for him everytime he drinks. Pantsu needs to grab that Christian high ground and show Ralph the true path to Christ - it’s her duty as a baby mama.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 18, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’d guess he was either a “scholarship kid” or the grandparents paid his tuition fees. Catholic Schools always have programs for a few “deserving poors” to attend for free.
> 
> The fact that Sandra was a tragic mother with a disabled child and a husband who abandoned her would make Ethan a perfect choice as a scholarship kid


Let’s say he was, (and I’m not so sure about it), but even then, why enroll him when public school is already free, transportation to and from plus breakfast and lunch while there included?  It would have cost Sandra $0 to send him to public school, so why not?  I mean, the scholarship would have to have been sought out, the grandparents would have to have been asked to pay for it, so why go to all the trouble of doing that?  Why couldn’t Ethan attend public school?


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Apr 18, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> There’s a big reason, and that reason is price.  A parent needing to put their kid in private school quick and doesn’t care about religion one way or the other is just going to call around to private schools in the area and go with the cheapest one.
> 
> BTW, I seriously doubt that Sandra Ralph was a “practicing Baptist”.  If she went to church at all, it was for socializing or picking up groceries from the food bank.  Just look at her family, her husband that she chose and her son that she raised, to see what kind of woman she was.  Judge the tree by its fruits.


That's kind of my point. He uses having gone to Catholic school to flex his trad cred to the groypers (Dumbass aylawgs I'm not Catholic... yet!) But also falls back on "I was raised Southern Baptist" because Ralph is nothing if not a classic southern gentleman.

In reality I'm sure they never attended church with any regularity. His parents are both white trash, and Ronnie drank himself to death, right? Ralph's not a fallen Christian, struggling his way back into the faith. He's a life long degenerate, from a long line of degenerates, grifting off religion like his new catboy internet daddy. It's all a LARP, from the top on down.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 18, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Let’s say he was, (and I’m not so sure about it), but even then, why enroll him when public school is already free, transportation to and from plus breakfast and lunch while there included?  It would have cost Sandra $0 to send him to public school, so why not?  I mean, the scholarship would have to have been sought out, the grandparents would have to have been asked to pay for it, so why go to all the trouble of doing that?  Why couldn’t Ethan attend public school?


The blacks duh. West Memphis is a very poor, majority black city in the south. I’d bet the public school in Ethan’s district was 80% black kids, if not more. People avoided sending their white kids to those public schools at all costs. I mean look at Ethan as a fat kid, those black kids would have murdered him. (In fact I’d wonder if they tried to send him to public school and he was immediately bullied out of there.)

I’m sure Sandra lived in a shitty part of it too. Catholic School became the default choice in the south after desegregation to avoid your children having to go to school with black kids.

This might seem weird to ppl outside the south but it’s a very common thing, esp from 1980-2000. When I discovered that over half the students at the local Catholic High School weren’t even Catholic I was shocked. The only place Catholic elementary schools even existed in my city were in districts with lots of black students.

As a kid I was told it was because the educational standards were so good, but it was obvious later on it was to avoid sending their kids to desegregated schools.

If the parents couldn’t afford tuition, grandparents would pay it. But hardship scholarship kids were also common. There is no way Ralph would have been getting any scholarship after elementary school because they start factoring in academic and athletic achievement as a requirement. Maybe it’s why Sandra left West Memphis, because she couldn’t risk sending Ralph to public Jr High school in West Arkansas.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 18, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’d wonder if they tried to send him to public school and he was immediately bullied out of there.


This.  This right here is my theory and I’m pretty damn sure it’s spot-on.  I mean, can you imagine Sandra Ralph being proactive when it came to her son’s education?  Going to all the trouble to set up private school from Kindergarten on in advance to avoid her little baby boy getting picked on?  No fucking way.

My bet is that Ethan got sent to public school until he was “forced out” due to either relentless bullying and/or poor academic progress resulting in a recommendation of SpEd that Sandra would surely refuse to accept.  I hadn’t considered the racial element but IMHO it might explain Ralph’s wigger tendencies as some kind of desire to compensate for his perceived shortcomings amongst his peers in public school back in his childhood?  They bullied him so bad that the only way he can feel strong is by becoming them and craving acceptance from them?

This ALSO might explain his insistence on staying in VA and paying rent rather than moving back to West Memphis where he owns a house along with his retarded brother. It’s easy to LARP as a “Kang” in VA where no one remembers him from childhood.  Back in West Memphis, most of those bullies never left town and I’m sure they’d just love to run into Ralph at the corner store or the smoke shop.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 18, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> If you convert to christianity of course you'd pick catholicism, they have the coolest aesthetics.


Plus if your kid is acting up you can outsource his molestation so you don’t have to do it yourself


----------



## Barbarus (Apr 18, 2022)

Imagine writing walls of text to explain the ins and outs of why the ralphamale isn't a Catholic. He just can't stop winning!


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 18, 2022)

Ralph is live now saying he’s totally going to convert to Catholicism


----------



## EyeGuy (Apr 18, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph is live now saying he’s totally going to convert to Catholicism


*in order to marry his Catholic fiancee, just two months after planning a bowling alley wedding with strippers.


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 18, 2022)

In fairness, Aquinas said that drinking should be used to "_cheer men's souls_" and that one should "d_rink to the point of hilarity_"
The antics arising from Ralph's consistent drinking certainly cheer (some) men's souls, and it's undoubtedly hilarious




Lorne Armstrong said:


> Why couldn’t Ethan attend public school?


Cause catholic/private school is better. 
It's not cheap but despite that the demand is insanely high, and parents will bend over backwards to get their kids in, for good reason. By all metrics the quality of education is higher, better teacher to student ratios, better supplied extracurriculars, better quality teachers, better quality peers, and the christian background precludes a lot of red flags from popping up. 

There's exceptions to everything, of course, but aside from public schools in super rich neighborhoods that have strict policies against economic bussing (whatever the real term for that is) a catholic education is your best bet. Look up metrics for your locality, grade school performances skew heavily and high school is even bigger. 
It costs serious money but it's one of the best investments you can make for a child, you can do a protestant or non-religious private school too but they have comparatively smaller networks and checks so it's a larger risk. Dominicans and Jesuits are the largest two camps iirc and both have very, very elite education.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 18, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Pre-1951 it was the true and honest church


Pope Alexander VI and the Medici Popes were pre 1951, were they True and Honest?


----------



## High Tea (Apr 18, 2022)

Catechism classes, the annulment process, confession and promises to raise your children in a Catholic environment. It would require immense effort.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 18, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> *in order to marry his Catholic fiancee, just two months after planning a bowling alley wedding with strippers.


 May’s not Catholic either tho. If Nick Fuentes was Nick Goldstein Ralph would be converting to Judaism. Or maybe if the Southern Baptists had cool mafia movies redneck Ralph might not become a papist.


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 18, 2022)

I wonder if Ralph really intends to convert (for show) if he'd ask Nick to be his confirmation sponsor. Peak grifter opportunity


----------



## maize (Apr 18, 2022)

I think this is St Joseph around May's neck? Or a less common St. Christopher.

e2a: Now I looked closer and I think may be St Christopher (which is a far more common medal) but the Christ child here is throwing me off as in the St Christopher medal He is usually raising his hands in a blessing gesture.

Such a Catholic thing to wear, but May did not grow up Catholic even in a vague ethnic sense, did she? "Morris" sounds either Jewish (as an assumed name in the Anglosphere?) or (likely low-church) Protestant, I just looked it up and it's "English or Scottish" in origin so that makes sense.

Not exactly the same, but something like so:





The both of them could certainly use all the intercessions they can get.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Apr 18, 2022)

Ralph doesn't even pay lip service to Christian teachings. He wishes death and suffering to his enemies and refuses to address his failings. Reconciliation as far as I am aware in the Roman Catholic Church only works if you actually feel guilty about sinning and want to repent. You can't just role up to a Confession Booth brag about how you fucked a hooker, gambled $3K at roulette, and the priest will just wag his finger and tell you to say five Hail Mary's. 
I don't think Ralph actually respects Christianity at all. The basic principles are forgive those who wronged you, forgive yourself, help the less fortunate around you when you can, and try to be Godlike. The Godlike part is effectively tied to a lot of Christian philosophy that branches into a lot of Greek schools of thought. Odds are you will never be a perfect Christian, man is not perfect. None of us are special, but we should still strive to be like God. 

Rackets and @Null generally show some respect to Christianity, Rackets teaches Sunday school and Null is an oddball. I actually wanted to know if Null got around to reading St. Augustine, yet. In a few of the MATI episodes he commented on a few Christian teachings. If you haven't read St. Augustine, give CS Lewis's _Mere Christianity _a read for an intro to Christian theology. Lewis was not a Catholic, but he was the best friend of autistic Catholic, JRR Tolkien. _The ScrewTape Letters_ is also a good read by Lewis, it's about a demon trying to corrupt a man from the perspective of the demon to his uncle.


----------



## Null (Apr 18, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> St. Augustine


I have not.

I don't feel comfortable having any sort of theological discussion but one thing I've decided on is that I will not allow people like Nick Fuentes, Baked Alaska, or Ralph loudly purporting religion to inform my opinions on either religion or Catholicism specifically. I don't let retards inform my opinions on things ordinarily, so to allow their embarrassing posturing to dissuade me from what should be a deeply personal fixture is also inappropriate.


----------



## GL09 (Apr 18, 2022)

Top Skink said:


> I wonder if Ralph really intends to convert (for show) if he'd ask Nick to be his confirmation sponsor. Peak grifter opportunity


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Apr 18, 2022)

Null said:


> I have not.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable having any sort of theological discussion but one thing I've decided on is that I will not allow people like Nick Fuentes, Baked Alaska, or Ralph loudly purporting religion to inform my opinions on either religion or Catholicism specifically. I don't let retards inform my opinions on things ordinarily, so to allow their embarrassing posturing to dissuade me from what should be a deeply personal fixture is also inappropriate.


Read Confessions first if you want to get into him. It's autobiographical and self-critical. City of God is good if you like that. 
Theology is awkward to talk about because a lot of it is stuff you wouldn't think about. It's hard to have the verbal IQ to explain a lot of these concepts, but it's interesting. You have an interest in history and it's interesting how Christian theology differed from a lot of other religions. The largest point is that God in the Abrahamic faiths is not just man with godly power, but something alien in a sense. 

In other news, when you gonna get tagged in to call Ralph an idiot?


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm a practicing Catholic. Here's my thoughts, from Galatians 5:


> Now the works of the flesh gunt are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, envy, drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.





> But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, long-suffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law.


It should go without saying. Where is the proof that Gunt and Catboy Pornostash are living the latter?

Anyone who claims to be Catholic/Christian because it'll get them political clout, or because it's "trad", rather than because they believe it to be true, is doing so for the wrong reasons.

Jesus Himself said, "not everyone who calls me 'Lord, Lord' will enter the Kingdom of Heaven, but those who do the will of my Father will."

I've met True and Honest disciples in real life. It's insulting to see those two clowns appropriating my Lord's name.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 18, 2022)

Ralphian Christianity:


----------



## maize (Apr 18, 2022)

I looked at the medal again and now I think it's probably more likely to be an unusual St Christopher than a St Joseph. It's a much more common medal for Catholics, especially ones from certain ethnic backgrounds, to wear. Does May have Italian blood? "Morris" people say is Jewish (as I an assumed name, I think?) but is originally "English or Scottish" i.e. probably low-church Protestant.

Did she always wear it? Could a Catholic (Italian?) relative have given it to her when she was travelling or around the time of the pregnancy? It seems more like the sort of thing you'd give a man but either sex can wear it. Or is it a LARP accessory?


----------



## CraicRock28 (Apr 18, 2022)

muy berraco said:


> I looked at the medal again and now I think it's probably more likely to be an unusual St Christopher than a St Joseph. It's a much more common medal for Catholics, especially ones from certain ethnic backgrounds, to wear. Does May have Italian blood? "Morris" people say is Jewish (as I an assumed name, I think?) but is originally "English or Scottish" i.e. probably low-church Protestant.
> 
> Did she always wear it? Could a Catholic (Italian?) relative have given it to her when she was travelling or around the time of the pregnancy? It seems more like the sort of thing you'd give a man but either sex can wear it. Or is it a LARP accessory?


Yea may is apparently Italian on her mother’s side


----------



## CryptoHermit (Apr 18, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> Read Confessions first if you want to get into him. It's autobiographical and self-critical. City of God is good if you like that.
> Theology is awkward to talk about because a lot of it is stuff you wouldn't think about. It's hard to have the verbal IQ to explain a lot of these concepts, but it's interesting. You have an interest in history and it's interesting how Christian theology differed from a lot of other religions. The largest point is that God in the Abrahamic faiths is not just man with godly power, but something alien in a sense.
> 
> In other news, when you gonna get tagged in to call Ralph an idiot?


Christian theology inherits the classical philosophy of Rome and Greece, The conception of Christian creation in rooted in the concept of the Logos, a divine immutable truth that permeates all things. God is the Logos, his Word makes order and creation possible and it adheres to it. The whole school of Natural Philosophy that beget Science and the Scientific method was driven by a desire to understand the natural world and the laws that govern it to further their understanding of God.  There's a fantastic lecture by Pope Benedict in 2006 in Regensburg, Germany where he discusses the nature of the Logos vs. Will between the Abrahamic faiths, particularly Islam; 
"The decisive statement in this argument against violent conversion is this: not to act in accordance with reason is contrary to God's nature.[5] The editor, Theodore Khoury, observes: For the emperor, as a Byzantine shaped by Greek philosophy, this statement is self-evident. But for Muslim teaching, God is absolutely transcendent. His will is not bound up with any of our categories, even that of rationality.[6] Here Khoury quotes a work of the noted French Islamist R. Arnaldez, who points out that Ibn Hazm went so far as to state that God is not bound even by his own word, and that nothing would oblige him to reveal the truth to us. Were it God's will, we would even have to practise idolatry.[7]" 
Islam differs with Christianity where they believe that the universe is entirely beholden to Allah's Will so any natural laws could change according to his discretion, only the holy word of the Qur'an ( his literal words conveyed through Muhammed) hold permanency to Islam. This is why very few Islamic scholars during their Golden Age made headway without access to the past archives of greek/persian manuscripts after they conquered the regions of the former hellenic middle east. Any theory or postulation contrary to the Qur'an was violently suppressed and many famous muslim scholars during this period were either executed for apostasy and heresy or exiled in later life.  Here's the Pope's lecture in Full:


			https://www.vatican.va/content/benedict-xvi/en/speeches/2006/september/documents/hf_ben-xvi_spe_20060912_university-regensburg.html


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Apr 18, 2022)

Morris is not a Jewish name. "Morris" as a first name is vaguely associated with Jews in the way that "Irving" and "Norman" are -- a non-Jewish name frequently given to Jewish boys born in a certain era. Theoretically Jews can have any last name, but I've never seen any indication that Amanda's paternal line is Jewish. 

If Ralph wants to convert to Catholicism now, he'd have to participate in the Rite of Christian Initiation for Adults (RCIA) classes, and then be baptised. It's actually a fairly serious undertaking that I strongly doubt Ralph would be able to follow through with. It isn't necessary to marry Pantsu, even if she's a Catholic. I strongly doubt she's in a state of grace, but Catholics can marry other Christians who aren't Catholics. They aren't like Jews that way.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 18, 2022)

Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) said:


> If Ralph wants to convert to Catholicism


He's just gonna say he's catholic, he's not actually gonna do anything to convert.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Apr 18, 2022)

Null said:


> I have not.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable having any sort of theological discussion but one thing I've decided on is that I will not allow people like Nick Fuentes, Baked Alaska, or Ralph loudly purporting religion to inform my opinions on either religion or Catholicism specifically. I don't let retards inform my opinions on things ordinarily, so to allow their embarrassing posturing to dissuade me from what should be a deeply personal fixture is also inappropriate.


I'm sorry but if Ethan Ralph, Fredrick Brennan, Beardson, Baked Alaska, Nick Fuentes, and Milo are all unanimously saying that a specific religion is the objective truth that's a huge red flag for me...


----------



## Fannyscum (Apr 18, 2022)

Ralph's religious journey on Twitter. Starting out as a proud atheist: 


Tweet | Archive


Archive


Archive

By 2017 he was identifying as "non-religious":

Tweet | Archive

In 2020 he started with the Christ is Kang shit: 

Tweet | Archive

And now we're at the start of the catboy catholic arc: 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 18, 2022)

Fìddlesticks said:


> When has Ralph sacrificed anything for anyone else for their betterment?


He sacrificed his orbital socket for our amusement. For this he is blessed by Chrast, our KANG of the cornfields.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 18, 2022)

I can't wait for God to strike down these grifters with his lightening bolts! Fry piggy fry!!!!


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Apr 18, 2022)

Does anyone have the tweets of Mantsu and Ralph posting bible quotes?


----------



## CraicRock28 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) said:


> If Ralph wants to convert to Catholicism now, he'd have to participate in the Rite of Christian Initiation for Adults (RCIA) classes, and then be baptised. It's actually a fairly serious undertaking that I strongly doubt Ralph would be able to follow through with. It isn't necessary to marry Pantsu, even if she's a Catholic. I strongly doubt she's in a state of grace, but Catholics can marry other Christians who aren't Catholics. They aren't like Jews that way.


There is 0 chance that Ralph would follow through on conversion. May isn’t a confirmed Catholic either, she was baptized but not confirmed.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 18, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> Does anyone have the tweets of Mantsu and Ralph posting bible quotes?


Are we going to get the Jon Jones arc of Ralph's religious adventures? Where every fuckup of his own doing ends up being "one of God's tests"? I would love it if we got this arc of Ralph doing dumb, horrible shit and then going "God gives his hardest tests to his strongest soldiers" with a meme bible quote.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 18, 2022)

CraicRock28 said:


> There is 0 chance that Ralph would follow through on conversion. May isn’t a confirmed Catholic either, she was baptized but not confirmed.


They would both have to take RICA classes, it will never happen. But I could see Ralph using this as an excuse for why he can’t marry Pantsu, he wants the full wedding mass. (LMAO at the thought of a woman with a bastard child asking for a wedding mass.) 

They will probably just get Rozie baptized. The Catholic Church will frown on a unmarried, non-practicing Catholic mother asking to have her bastard baptized but will take pity on the baby and do it. They will pray Rozie doesn’t turn out to be a whore like her mother.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Apr 18, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> Are we going to get the Jon Jones arc of Ralph's religious adventures? Where every fuckup of his own doing ends up being "one of God's tests"? I would love it if we got this arc of Ralph doing dumb, horrible shit and then going "God gives his hardest tests to his strongest soldiers" with a meme bible quote.


I imagine Ralph going towards the full on CHRIST IS KANG grift would look like Cartman when he opened up his own church in Season 4. Ralph will say he is a born again Protestant or Catholic when it doesn't matter cause he will somehow grift idiots of their money.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 18, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> I imagine Ralph going towards the full on CHRIST IS KANG grift would look like Cartman when he opened up his own church in Season 4. Ralph will say he is a born again Protestant or Catholic when it doesn't matter cause he will somehow grift idiots of their money.


Would tie in nicely with the above thought process. When he goes away and does something clearly "un-Christian" (read: fucking everything), it just ends up being a test that he has to get past and he's square with God. No, he doesn't have to go to a church and confess his sins, that's for weirdos, just get through the public mockery and he will be a good boi. The morons who haven't dropped him yet will buy it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 19, 2022)

Imagine Ethan Ralph wants to be a papist and take marching orders from a man in a funny hat in Rome.

Clyde Ralph himself would have joined the KKK in burning a cross the yard of a papist in West Memphis. Pawpaw would want his ring back had he know his grandson would end up a dirty papist. Sad.


----------



## 3322 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) said:


> I've never seen any indication that Amanda's paternal line is Jewish.


----------



## EyeGuy (Apr 19, 2022)

Whoah Gym wrote a book on theology?


----------



## PickwickPub (Apr 19, 2022)

Why doesn't he just chose some sort of evangelical or non denomination church and pretend to be that? They have no systematic theology, no canon law developed over thousands of years, red tape, process and procedure. You can just show up one day and be saved, and proclaim it all over social media while fucking black hookers offline.

I'm glad this is all fake and gay for Nick because the biggest reason Rag Pig couldn't be Catholic isn't really his horrible sins. Its his culture and class. Hes a redneck retard raised in a crack shack- abrasive, disagreeable, obnoxious, low iq. Catholics outside recent immigrants are a very middle to upper middle class class group and have a culture, language and ethos he would never fit in. Christ being kang isn't part of that ethos.


----------



## Buel19 (Apr 19, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3194677


Gilbert Gottfried isn't dead, he just put on a wig and moved in with Ralph.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 19, 2022)

Ralph quotes the Bible he's never read out of context more than the average atheist huffing to their own farts and tipping their fedoras.

All he does is search "Bible quote (insert thing here)".


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (Apr 19, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I'm sorry but if Ethan Ralph, Fredrick Brennan, Beardson, Baked Alaska, Nick Fuentes, and Milo are all unanimously saying that a specific religion is the objective truth that's a huge red flag for me...


If a single person on that list even tried to follow the tenets of that religion instead of just crying out about CHRIST IS KANG you might have a point.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Apr 20, 2022)

Gnosticism is the true path

Reject the Yaldabaoth
 embrace Monad


----------



## America's Hat (Apr 20, 2022)

A lot of post to add too:


Mossad Facade said:


> what the fuckk. Every experience I've had with the Church says you have to be confirmed, although it probably differs from parish to parish.  I've seen priests turn away couples before regardless of their standing within the Church. I suppose the difficulty of Ralph's ability to get married depends more on the leniency of the parish and archdiocese. Thank you for sharing. @412-L


As others have mentioned, it really does come down from parish to parish. It'll also matter what you need approval for, for example I sponsored someone internationally for the RCIA process (I live in Canada, him in the US)  and all parishes can vouch for each other for this step, as only good communion Catholics can become a sponsor. I was a student at the time and knew the Priest for many years as he was the campus ministry, but he still to this day has no official records proving I'm Catholic, but he knew me from mass and confession, as well as men's bible study, so he didn't ask for it. Some other parishes would request this as a double check.


Foghorns at a Funeral said:


> I have to wonder what the rest of his cohorts in AF think about this Fat felon making a mockery of their supposed true held beliefs. Trad life*pops xanax*CHRIST IS KANG*has children out of wedlock* Ia ma southern Baptist*gives in to sexual deviancy*. I want to know why Nick signs off on this.  Perhaps someone should ask the rest of AF the Ralph Question or RQ for short.


Pax tube left AF, he was a groyper during the anti-charlie kirk days and he has a fanbase of catholic groypers, so some are definitely jumping ship. The Incel stuff from Nick is really the start of problems, as most AF avoids seeing Ethan, but with Nick going the extra mile defending him, this may escalate in more Catholics (and other Christians) leaving.

One of his defenders is Classical Theist, but he's a literal Schizo that is an SSPX, which is basically a group of the Church that have their on controversies such as priest having sex with lay people and covering up (something they criticize the head Church of doing). SSPX are a special bred of Catholics that will look the other way in the name of Anti-Progress (even if it means going against some of the teachings of JPII and other Saints).


High Tea said:


> Catechism classes, the annulment process, confession and promises to raise your children in a Catholic environment. It would require immense effort.


Immense and consistent effort. The RCIA process is weekly mass + weekly session after the mass + occasional bonus meetings. It's not like a drivers-ED course you go for a weekend and get done, its a continuous process.


Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) said:


> Morris is not a Jewish name. "Morris" as a first name is vaguely associated with Jews in the way that "Irving" and "Norman" are -- a non-Jewish name frequently given to Jewish boys born in a certain era. Theoretically Jews can have any last name, but I've never seen any indication that Amanda's paternal line is Jewish.
> 
> If Ralph wants to convert to Catholicism now, he'd have to participate in the Rite of Christian Initiation for Adults (RCIA) classes, and then be baptised. It's actually a fairly serious undertaking that I strongly doubt Ralph would be able to follow through with. It isn't necessary to marry Pantsu, even if she's a Catholic. I strongly doubt she's in a state of grace, but Catholics can marry other Christians who aren't Catholics. They aren't like Jews that way.


For Non-Catholics marrying in a Catholic Church, its still difficult and will require the same course process as the RCIA course. My Diocese (it changes per Diocese) is about a year long process to not just book the wedding but also do some mandatory courses to help strengthen your marriage. If the husband is constantly missing meetings, most parishes wouldn't look to kindly on it after the 6th time in a row it happens, and with Ralph, I'd expect him to not even make the first appointment.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> They would both have to take RICA classes, it will never happen. But I could see Ralph using this as an excuse for why he can’t marry Pantsu, he wants the full wedding mass. (LMAO at the thought of a woman with a bastard child asking for a wedding mass.)
> 
> They will probably just get Rozie baptized. The Catholic Church will frown on a unmarried, non-practicing Catholic mother asking to have her bastard baptized but will take pity on the baby and do it. They will pray Rozie doesn’t turn out to be a whore like her mother.


You can marry in a Catholic Church with bastard children. If Ralph could pass the RCIA (he won't)  and both Pantsu and Ralph make it through the wedding planning courses, they would get a wedding in most of the churches out there.

For Rozie getting baptized, it'll happen if requested, as Catholics view baptism as essential, and punishing the child for the sins of the father is not something we do. In Ontario, we have the federally funded Catholic School System, its the public school system but reserved for only Catholic Teachers, and has a higher quality of education then generic public school. Now you don't need to be Catholic to get in, but as most people aren't and religion is a thing taught here, Baptisms are given out to many children of unwedded parents or apostatized Catholics.

Now something that you all failed to mentioned (or I'm blind and didn't see it), Ethan Ralph commits a Grave Sin every week. A Grave Sin is something equal to Abortion, Murder, Rape, Extortion, and is one of the worst things you can do as a Catholic. The Catechism of the Catholic Church states that "*You shall attend Mass on Sundays and holy days of obligation and rest from servile labor*." The obligation is binding every Sunday. This applies to people joining the Catholic Church as well, so he can't get out of it by saying he's not confirmed. This is why Ethan Ralph will fail the RCIA process and never become Catholic, he unable to go to Mass every Sunday, excluding jail mass. This isn't a "minor sin" (still sin, not trying to downplay) as hooking up with a hooker, but he is actively not obeying the 3rd Commandment (Remember to keep holy the LORD'S Day).


----------



## Jabba2988 (Apr 20, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph's religious journey on Twitter. Starting out as a proud atheist:
> View attachment 3193450
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


The subhuman rapepiggy is obviously larping as mah based tradcath for the grift and because of the recent popularity of rightoid catholic memes but bringing up his past atheist tweets isn't really a big gotcha piece of evidence.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 20, 2022)

if there is a hell, im pretty sure ralph is going there.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 20, 2022)

A lot of great information up here, which is unfortunately wasted on Ralph. It’s pretty clear he’s LARPing to secure his place as Fuentes’ ubermensch and a tin roof to lay under on Cozy. Seven years ago, Ralph was an atheist; not agnostic, or gnostic, or a skeptic. And for the aforementioned rationale: clout with those above his station and an audience to bilk money and support from. Ralph believes in only one thing: himself.


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Apr 20, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> if there is a hell, im pretty sure ralph is going there.


if there is a hell, im pretty sure ralph is from there.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> if there is a hell, im pretty sure ralph is going there.


Hell exists because that's where Sandra and Ronnie resides.


----------



## Cherry Popcicle. (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm more catholic than ralph, and I havent seen the inside of a church sense I was 12 and he was merely 2 tons instead of 15.

He's doing it as a grift to get more donations from braindead "Trad Caths" who just use the bible to justify hating people they don't like. That, and it fits his white trash astetic


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Apr 21, 2022)

I don't get why he chose Catholic. I just assumed with how hard he was leaning into the turbo wigger lifestyle, it would be something more associated with the American South like Southern Baptist.

Though I'm sure those poor bastards wouldn't want him either.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 21, 2022)

pretty sure he did all the 7 deadly sins sooooooooo yeah no.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 21, 2022)

A Very Big Fish said:


> I don't get why he chose Catholic. I just assumed with how hard he was leaning into the turbo wigger lifestyle, it would be something more associated with the American South like Southern Baptist.
> 
> Though I'm sure those poor bastards wouldn't want him either.


Ralph claims that his family were Southern Baptist but it’s bullshit.  The only time Ronnie and Sandra ever saw the inside of a church was MAYBE the day they got married if they didn’t just go down to the courthouse and have the service done for free.

Working-Class Whites gravitate to the Southern Baptist churches.  Poor White Trash like Gunt’s family who want to go to church usually end up Pentecostals, hollerin’ in tongues while the preacher struts around the stage screaming.  His mom probably considered watching Jimmy Swaggart on TV each Sunday to be the same as her physically attending church.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 21, 2022)

A Very Big Fish said:


> I don't get why he chose Catholic. I just assumed with how hard he was leaning into the turbo wigger lifestyle, it would be something more associated with the American South like Southern Baptist.
> 
> Though I'm sure those poor bastards wouldn't want him either.


Because Fuentes is Catholic.


----------



## Buel19 (Apr 21, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Because Fuentes is Catholic.


It must be a requirement to get Fuentes' blessing. Baked Alaska's parents are Protestants and he went to Azusa Pacific which is a Protestant university. He only started claiming to be Catholic after becoming associated with Fuentes.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Apr 21, 2022)

When Ralph's making daily murder and rape threats, why even say "god bless" instead of "god damn"? Highly doubt those are in line with Catholicism.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 22, 2022)

Buel19 said:


> It must be a requirement to get Fuentes' blessing. Baked Alaska's parents are Protestants and he went to Azusa Pacific which is a Protestant university. He only started claiming to be Catholic after becoming associated with Fuentes.


Imagine - a Church and culture with a rich 2000+ year history, and the only reason you want to join is to identify with some whiny internet manlet.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 23, 2022)

Ralph's never been by definition a Catholic. Lets start with the Bible itself and then work to the Catechism:
*Beatitudes*

1) Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> Ralph mocks anyone with mental illness or expressing sadness. He literally taped Rand crying about losing a child to have people laugh at him.

2) Blessed are the meek: for they shall possess the land.
> to Ralph humility and modesty are sins, one must always be seen as winning and of supreme status

3) Blessed are they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.
> Ralph threw parties for the deaths of CRP and Jesse's brother. Literally excited to "piss on their grave."

4) Blessed are they that hunger and thirst after justice: for they shall have their fill.
> "You go low, I go lower."

5) Blessed are the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy.
> the list is too long to go through, but the numerous times Ralph has plainly said he wishes to kill, maim or cause suffering on anyone who he would perceive has slighted him sees evidence enough

6) Blessed are the clean of heart: for they shall see God.
> lol

7) Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called children of God.
> again, lol

 Blessed are they that suffer persecution for justice' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> Ralph must always win, his persecution only comes from his persecution of others, its like the warden of Auschwitz claiming people are judging him unfairly

9) Blessed are ye when they shall revile you, and persecute you, and speak all that is evil against you, untruly, for my sake: Be glad and rejoice, for your reward is very great in heaven.
> By this standard Ralph is clearly busting his ass doing God's work because he's earning a hell of a lot of others a lot of reward in heaven


*10 Commandments*

1. “Thou shalt have no other gods before me”
> Money, status, the internet

2. “Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image”
>  Merchandise, bowling trophies, posters, multiple crowns

3. “Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain”
>  self explanatory

4. “Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy”
>  gambling, streaming, never attending church 

5. “Honor thy father and thy mother”
>  refusing to visit his mother as she dies, refusing her to take her dialysis, locking his door when Ronnie came home drunk

6. “Thou shalt not kill”
>  puppies and dogs, ovens and rope; regularly talking about everyone he wishes he could kill

7. “Thou shalt not commit adultery”
>  lol

8. “Thou shalt not steal”
> Andy's PS4 and Cintiq, Nora's dildos, Faiths computer I believe, burgers from trashcans, I'm certain way much more

9. “Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbor”
> Elijah's gay, Flam's Gay, Jim's gay and a rapist, the Vickers stole his son, he never committed revenge porn, he was never convicted of revenge porn, etc. etc. etc.

10. “Thou shalt not covet”
> lol


----------



## Fareal (Apr 23, 2022)

Nick and Milo are the way they are precisely because they have never been able to reconcile their sexuality with their religious faith. They grew up in the times before Pope Francis, when the priests (not all, but many) freely described gay Catholics as abominations, knowing that there were adults and young adults in the pews who were struggling deeply with their same sex attraction. 



Spoiler: “angersperg”



You were expelled from Catholic schools if there was enough suspicion you were gay. There were diocesan groups for “counselling” of children who were suspected of being gay. It was not accepted. We were all taught there was no place for gay people in the Church. Many priests and lay Catholics openly blamed the sexual abuse scandals on gay priests, even though many of the scandals involved girls and also that’s not how child sexual exploitation even works. 

Growing up gay and Catholic is not a small cross to bear, and there’s a point where young gay Catholics have to choose one or the other. If you are a person with religious faith, it’s not a small thing you are required to give up. And to keep the Church’s teaching on celibate life is no small thing, either.

How anyone could look at the way Nick and Milo have clearly deeply pained themselves trying to reconcile two irreconcilable facets of their identity, and somehow think this is something you want to wrap yourself in, I have no idea. 

Catholicism, actual Catholic faith and belief, is not a religion that asks little and gives much. It asks a lot, and the Gunt is not a person who has very much of anything to give. If you think to live as Jesus calls us to live is easy, you aren’t trying. There is no “I accepted Christ is KANG and now I’m born again, I’m saved!” quick fix. You are always falling short of what the Lord wants, asking for forgiveness, and trying every day to do better and do what he tells us to draw closer to Him. There are no magic words (no, not even “by grace through faith alone”) that will put salvation in the bag. Every day you must work. Every day you must be honest with yourself about what lies in your heart. 

Jesus taught us that those who pray loudly in the streets so that others see them already have had their reward on earth. This is exactly the kind of performative crap he warned us against. It isn’t that easy to become a Catholic because it’s not easy to actually be one, if you are committed to practising your faith. The performative, peacocking nitpicking of the “tradcath” thing is not what keeping the Catholic faith is about. All of the headscarves and Tridentine Masses will not avail you one iota when the Lord judges whether you loved your fellows as yourself, whether you cared for the poor, whether you forgave others as you yourself now ask to be forgiven. The words of the Mass alone are dead if you go out into the world every week and behave like a wicked arsehole. 

Of course, the simpletons of the terminally online “alt right” streaming rat king neither understand nor care about this, so they’re fine with just claiming to be Catholic because they perceive it to be “based” and “traditional”. There is no more radical love than the love Jesus calls on Catholics to show to our fellow humans.


----------



## Least Concern (Apr 24, 2022)

I can't help but wonder if actual Catholics view this AF "trad-cath" sect (for lack of a better word) the same way conservative Muslims view the Nation of Islam.

Real Catholicism doesn't have so much of the anti-semitism, right? I always had the idea that Catholics more than other Christians accepted Judaism as the historical foundation of the faith and something to be respected.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 24, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I can't help but wonder if actual Catholics view this AF "trad-cath" sect (for lack of a better word) the same way conservative Muslims view the Nation of Islam.
> 
> Real Catholicism doesn't have so much of the anti-semitism, right? I always had the idea that Catholics more than other Christians accepted Judaism as the historical foundation of the faith and something to be respected.


I think the Catholic position with regards to Jews was always influenced more by regional and cultural factors rather than any doctrine - and in medieval Europe when some of the worst Jewish persecution by Catholics occurred, politics (if I recall correctly, the pogroms almost always happened to coincide with whenever the King/Lord needed to repay the loans made to him by Jewish financiers).

But this is just my admittedly limited understanding, you'd have to ask someone more knowledgeable on Church doctrinal history and philosophy such as @Marshal Mannerheim to get a better picture.


----------



## Chiridion (Apr 26, 2022)

Fareal said:


> Nick and Milo are the way they are precisely because they have never been able to reconcile their sexuality with their religious faith. They grew up in the times before Pope Francis, when the priests (not all, but many) freely described gay Catholics as abominations, knowing that there were adults and young adults in the pews who were struggling deeply with their same sex attraction.





Spoiler: Boring theology



Lots of this comes from the low standard of religious teaching. Sure, there's 2000 years to go through, and it's hard enough to walk a kid through the catechism, but it leaves people with a juvenile view of their own religion. Catholicism believes that God is the source of all order in the universe, and that every thing in that universe has a purpose.  There is a natural order (God's plan), and everything else is 'disordered' (or an abomination).

With sex, especially, there's a lot of ways to be disordered. If you accept that the purpose of sex is reproduction, then sex outside of marriage is disordered, masturbation is disordered, sex with children is disordered, sex with animals is disordered, and sex with the same sex is disordered.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 26, 2022)

PickwickPub said:


> Why doesn't he just chose some sort of evangelical or non denomination church and pretend to be that? They have no systematic theology, no canon law developed over thousands of years, red tape, process and procedure. You can just show up one day and be saved, and proclaim it all over social media while fucking black hookers offline.
> 
> I'm glad this is all fake and gay for Nick because the biggest reason Rag Pig couldn't be Catholic isn't really his horrible sins. Its his culture and class. Hes a redneck retard raised in a crack shack- abrasive, disagreeable, obnoxious, low iq. Catholics outside recent immigrants are a very middle to upper middle class class group and have a culture, language and ethos he would never fit in. Christ being kang isn't part of that ethos.


Because he’s latched onto Fuentes, who is a known to larp as a hardcore Catholic.

The Nick thing is literally the only reason.


----------



## CraicRock28 (Apr 28, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I can't help but wonder if actual Catholics view this AF "trad-cath" sect (for lack of a better word) the same way conservative Muslims view the Nation of Islam.
> 
> Real Catholicism doesn't have so much of the anti-semitism, right? I always had the idea that Catholics more than other Christians accepted Judaism as the historical foundation of the faith and something to be respected.


Evangelical Protestantism is easily the most Philo-Semitic… Christian Zionism is arguably its own religion. Those are the types that eagerly await the 3rd temple being built because to them it means that Christ will be returning soon. Ironically, the rebuilding of third temple signifies the coming of the Jewish mashiach, which would likely be a form of Antichrist. 

From my understanding, Vatican II was the beginning of a more ecumenist attitude towards Jews in the Catholic Church. I believe the Jesuits had a heavy hand in this shift in attitude from that council, and the blame for Christ’s death was shifted from the Jews to the Romans. 

Per the ADL (lol): 
_The Second Vatican Council issued a groundbreaking declaration, Nostra Aetate, in 1965. That document reversed 1,800 years of Christian teaching that Jews were collectively cursed by God to wandering and suffering because of the crucifixion of Jesus, condemned anti-Semitism and affirmed that Jews remain “beloved of God.”_

I know that SSPX was heavily critical of this shift (among other things), but many Catholics consider SSPX to be schismatics. 

I can’t speak to what the average Catholic currently believes regarding the “Jewish” foundation of the religion. Eastern Orthodoxy, however, makes a distinction between the Jews of the Old Testament/early Church, and the Rabbinical Judaism that cropped up as a reactionary movement against Christianity in the sixth century. I would hazard a guess that this is what Catholic doctrine held prior to Vatican II, but changed in 1965.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Apr 28, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I can't help but wonder if actual Catholics view this AF "trad-cath" sect (for lack of a better word) the same way conservative Muslims view the Nation of Islam.
> 
> Real Catholicism doesn't have so much of the anti-semitism, right? I always had the idea that Catholics more than other Christians accepted Judaism as the historical foundation of the faith and something to be respected.



I attend mass weekly and on all holy days of obligation in a very humble midwestern diocese that lacks a major city. I can't speak for all Catholics, the Catholic Church, or parishes in other dioceses - only on my experience, that said:

Contemporary Catholicism doesn't have much anti-Semitism built in, however, historically the Church's positions have been more aggressive toward Jews. The largest issue is/was Supersessionism, the idea that Jesus Christ sanctified a new covenant for the ages in which all those who would seek God through him would be the "chosen people" rather than the Jews of the old covenant. I won't go in to detail as the wiki article gives it a decent overview but in the past the Church  maintained much stauncher supersessionist beliefs which today have been tempered and minimized by Vatican II. Some groups such as SSPX still maintain the older beliefs, as do many individual Catholics, however most Catholics don't ever think about it let alone have an opinion on it.

In my parish there might be passing mention of the historic jews/israelites/hebrews in a homily focusing on the Old Testament reading for the day but very little attention is given to modern day Jews. The only time I can think of that contemporary Jews are ever mentioned would be on Good Friday. A prayer is said for them, Good Friday Prayer for the Jews, and many pew missals have a disclaimer after Christ's passion that mentions that "Jews should not be viewed as cursed by God and all Jews are not responsible for the death of Christ" or something like that. The prayer has changed and moderated many times over the years and the disclaimer is a Vatican II thing. Other than that I cannot recall ever hearing discussion of Israel or Jews today. To say that Catholicism is more philosemitic than protestant groups is simply inaccurate.

Baptists and the Christian groups descending from them; Pentecostals, non-denominationals, and evangelicals, are far more pro-Jewish and pro-Israel than Catholics. They also dominate the general American Christian cultural sphere which many Catholics feel increasingly comfortable engaging with so you will find individual Catholics who are pro-Israel/Jewish but you will inevitably discover that that feeling has been influenced by some prominent, charismatic Protestant.

As to the legitimacy of the "Trad-Cath" movement espoused by internet figures, I don't know what to think. I know some very committed Catholics who you might call "traditional" and there are many ways that can manifest, some are deacons, others make pilgrimages or frequently attend retreats with religious communities, while still others kneel for communion, or commit to a lay vocation, or if they're women they can choose to wear veils in church. These people are uniformly humble, modest, and quiet.

I'm not sure that people like Ethan, Tim, or Nick would really fit in that category. It's always good to see people interested in living a more serious Catholic life, young people even more so, but I'm not sure about some of the recent enthusiasts. I can't judge them but I will say that I could not host an internet show that would be both entertaining for the average person and congruent with my Catholic faith. If they say that they can, ok. Bragging about your wealth, gesticulating with knives, mocking someone's impending death, and fornicating and conceiving children with a woman with whom you're not married are grave matters that should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Christorian X (May 1, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> I attend mass weekly and on all holy days of obligation in a very humble midwestern diocese that lacks a major city. I can't speak for all Catholics, the Catholic Church, or parishes in other dioceses - only on my experience, that said:
> 
> Contemporary Catholicism doesn't have much anti-Semitism built in, however, historically the Church's positions have been more aggressive toward Jews. The largest issue is/was Supersessionism, the idea that Jesus Christ sanctified a new covenant for the ages in which all those who would seek God through him would be the "chosen people" rather than the Jews of the old covenant. I won't go in to detail as the wiki article gives it a decent overview but in the past the Church  maintained much stauncher supersessionist beliefs which today have been tempered and minimized by Vatican II. Some groups such as SSPX still maintain the older beliefs, as do many individual Catholics, however most Catholics don't ever think about it let alone have an opinion on it.
> 
> ...


The Catholics treat the Jews like a neutral step parent. They celebrate holidays with them and have no major complaints but wish they didn't have to always be around. They certainly would prefer they held Israel and the holy lands though. As for the LolCow Trinity, none of them have any genuine claim to Catholicism, like most Catholics, its just a grift and a way to justify being shitty people.


----------



## Punished Brent (May 1, 2022)

"I swear to god, im going to walk 2 miles after this."
he said before resting on his haunches


----------



## Xolanite (May 1, 2022)

I was going to comment that I see Ralph as a smelly Baptist, until I saw this:


3322 said:


> View attachment 3185698
> Ralph read your thread and decided to personally reply.


----------



## Puck (May 1, 2022)

Ralph's as catholic as I am an elf


----------

